# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Achsaufnahme spezialized Gewinde platt

## Asta82

Hallo in die Runde, 
Bei dem specialized Demo 8 von 2014 meines Sohnes ist das Gewinde der Achsaufnahme am Hinterrad ausgenudelt. D.h. er kann es reindrehen, Aber es hält nicht wirklich . Nachschneiden ist bereits erfolgt und hat leider nichts gebracht.
Gibt es da Lösungen, Wie zb ne Art Ersatzhülse? 
Liebe Grüße
Astrid

----------


## georg

Wenn ein Gewinde kaputt ist, dann repariert man das mit Helicoil. Allerdings muss man dafür Montagewerkzeug haben, die Anschaffung lohnt sich für einen Anlass nicht. Es muss auch rundherum genug Wandstärke vorhanden sein, damit das hält.
Gibts es einen kompetenten Radshop in der Nähe? Auto oder Motorradwerkstätte? Order irgendeine andere mechanische Werkstätte, Firma etc.

----------


## Asta82

Leider nichts kompetentes in der Nähe. Der letzte Händler hat das Gewinde nachgeschnitten, Aber es hielt nicht..er meinte dann, eigentlich reicht es aber,  wenn die Steckachse mit dem kleine Schräubchen seitlich etwas festgeklemmt wird. 
Jemand noch andere Ideen? 
Ein neuer\gebrauchter Rahmen ist für meinen Sohn ,12 unerschwinglich

----------

